# Black River/Elyria



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Tried it out from about 10 this morning to about 1 this afternoon. In the past I have been able to catch them under the rt. 57 bridge, well not today, not even a bump. Did find this unusual lure under the bridge though, can anybody identify it










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleygator (Dec 15, 2011)

Is that the new Drennan Float...For Urban Rivers


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I hear these are used on the Hoga as well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

brodg said:


> I hear these are used on the Hoga as well.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Haha yesssssss!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

brodg said:


> I hear these are used on the Hoga as well.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Only difference is there are usually balloons next to these floats on the hoga 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

A junkie anal enough to put the cap back on but then leave it on the ground.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

it was probably an unused syringe that makes me sick we could easily wade in the water step on that then who knows what kind of diseases a guy could catch be careful out there crazy world we live in who needs drugs fishing is my drug of choice 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Urban float, I like that!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

dustinlancy said:


> Only difference is there are usually balloons next to these floats on the hoga
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Self tie thingamabobbers!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Self tie thingamabobbers!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That cracked me up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------

